# Need two new Tires for Columbia G-519



## rafetoms (Feb 21, 2014)

Any recommendations on where to buy two new tires?


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 21, 2014)

*New tires*

If its new tires for riding I would use these. I got mine last week and I'm happy with them.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...s-Pair-New-65-00-shipping-quot-all-black-tire


----------



## rafetoms (Feb 23, 2014)

*Columbia G-519 Tires*

Many thanks, just emailed John.


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 23, 2014)

No problem, and welcome to the Cabe!

Post pics of your G519 when you get a chance, we all love pics!

Albert


----------



## milbicycleman (May 12, 2014)

I think these tires made for horse racing carts would work well since they are similar width and look.

http://www.jeraldsulky.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=26J


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2014)

These are really good, whitewall, but good:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLUMBIA-WI...-125-BALLOON-BIKE-TIRES-w-tubes-/321403946199


----------

